

GCC: Will it optimize? - d0vs
http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/will-it-optimize.html

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussions from 3 weeks ago, and over a year ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3003841>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540567>

